
Ask HN: What is so fascinating or interesting about the app Sketch? - ColinWright
So far there have been ten submissions of the announcement of the &quot;Versioning, Licensing, and Sketch 4.0&quot;.  Why is this getting so much attention?  How many HNers use it?  Is it important?<p><pre><code>    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861188
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861255
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861273
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861329
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861473
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861553
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11861656
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11862255
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11862687
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11863487</code></pre>
======
SyneRyder
While a lot of people are switching to Sketch from other prototyping and
design tools, I think it's getting attention for a couple of other reasons:

* Sketch are a darling of the Mac software scene who turned their back on the Mac App Store [1]. They were one of the top grossing apps, won an Apple Design Award from Apple itself, and yet they still found the Mac App Store situation so abysmal that they decided to go it alone. There's been a string of hardcore Apple-faithful who have quit selling via the App Store recently.

* They're now updating their pricing to a semi-subscription plan, which has been controversial when other companies have tried it (see JetBrains [2] and Smile Software [3]). It's a topic that may be concern to Sketch users, and also of interest to Mac developers who are still searching for viable pricing models.

[1] [http://mjtsai.com/blog/2015/12/01/sketch-leaving-the-mac-
app...](http://mjtsai.com/blog/2015/12/01/sketch-leaving-the-mac-app-store/)

[2] [https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/04/we-are-
listening/](https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/04/we-are-listening/)

[3] [http://www.imore.com/regarding-textexpander-and-
subscription...](http://www.imore.com/regarding-textexpander-and-subscription-
pricing)

------
cschmidt
I think Sketch has become the default UI prototype tool for many people. Our
designers use it created mock ups of web and mobile pages.

